# Anyone close to Vermont? 5/7 Rultand.....



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

My brother owns a car stereo shop here in VT and is having sort of a "thing" friday night....if nothing else there will be some decent people around....and if nothing else there is a great sub shop in town.

Its the first one hes done...so there may be only 3 people show up...but it should be fun.


----------

